# Angeln in Spanien am Mittelmeer



## Tobias.G (22. Juli 2004)

Wir fahren in Urlaub nach Spanien! Was kann man do so fangen und wie? Ich war schonmal da und habe mit Brötchenteig und Pose eine Meeräsche gefangen. Was kann man da sonst noch so fangen?


----------



## Thorbi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien am Mittelmeer*

Moin!

Gib mal in die Suchmaschine "Meeräsche" ein, da findest du ne Menge Tipps und Tricks!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------

